
EU is prepping $11B fine for Google - elsewhen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/06/alphabet-shares-fall-after-report-says-brussels-will-hit-the-company-with-a-penalty-over-android.html
======
joejerryronnie
At this point it is utterly clear that Vestager is directly targeting US tech
companies for the sole purpose of EU protectionism and personal political
gain. If you do not believe this, look at the hypocritical way she handled the
Gazprom fiasco. A company that likely caused multiple actual deaths by
withwolding natural gas from Europe and manipulated prices for a decade gets
off with zero fine. If she tries to levy this type of fine, three things
should happen:

1\. Google should refuse to pay

2\. California should immediately sue the EU and Vestager personally

3\. Trump should take this on as a direct threat to US national security

~~~
onetimemanytime
>> _1\. Google should refuse to pay_

I hope you are joking. At the very least, not including any criminal charges
over it, they will collect lots of penalties and interest.

>> _2\. California should immediately sue the EU and Vestager personally_

Why? EU has their own rules. Don't do business there

